# Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?



## Administrator (19. November 2007)

*Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Chemenu (19. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

[X] Nein, ich weiß, wie man den PC optimiert.

Die Antwort fand ich süß, musste ich einfach nehmen.   
Bei Crysis kann man optimieren so lang, viel und gut man will, es läuft trotzdem nicht auf max. Details.   

Fakt ist, ich hab noch keines der beiden Spiele. 
Wahrscheinlich werd ich mir Crysis noch kaufen, wollte eigentlich auf die US CE warten, aber evtl. warte ich auch noch bis ich wirklich nen neuen Rechner hab.


----------



## crackajack (19. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

[x] Nein, zur Not regele ich die Details herunter.
CoD4 läuft ja astrein, also gilt obige Antwort eher nur für Crysis.
Und da Crysis auch das einzige Spiel ist das nach HW schreit, komme ich auch garantiert nicht in Versuchung aufzurüsten. Wenn die komplette Unreal-engine 3 Truppe danach verlangt hätte, würde es etwas anders aussehen, aber so macht das für mich keinen Sinn. Ich zahle ja nicht hunderte Euro für überteuerte HW für ein einziges Spiel, während sich andere Spiele mit Billigsdorfer-HW begnügen.


----------



## Kev92 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

Ja ich hab mir ne neue Grafikkarte geholt und nen neuen Ram-riegel.
Nur leider hab ich nun kein Geld mehr fürs Spiel


----------



## N8Mensch (19. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

Nö, ich kaufe mir bald einen neuen Rechner, damit endlich mal Battlefield 2 flüssig(60 fps aufwärts) läuft....
Bei Crysis gefällt mir der nano-Suit im MP-Modus nicht und CoD4 lagt wie    . Da bringt mir auch ein neuer Rechner nix....


----------



## Mothman (19. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

Naja, bei mir war so oder so noch in diesem Jahr Zeit für einen neuen Rechner (mein alter ist noch von 2002). Aber extra wegen der Spiele hab ich mir garantiert keinen neuen PC geholt. Es war einfach ein Zufall, dass die Games zu den Zeitpunkt rauskamen, als ich mir gerade einen neuen PC gekauft habe (ob man mir das jetzt glaubt, ode nicht^^). Dann kamen die beiden Spiele natürlich gerade richtig, um die Grenzen meines neuen Systems auszutesten. 
Also *nicht wegen CoD4 oder Crysis* , aber *ja*, ein neuer PC. Ich habe dennoch "Ja, komplett neuer PC" angekreuzt...auch wenn das nicht die ganze Wahrheit ist.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (19. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

[x] Weiß nicht/keine Angabe

Einfach aus dem Grund, weil Ich für die beiden Spiele keinen neuen PC gekauft hätte - aber da ist ja noch UT3. Insofern, neuen PC hab' Ich, nur nicht wegen den beiden Spielen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

[X] keine Angabe

...weil die Option: _"Seid ihr verrückt? Ich kauf doch nicht für´n Spiel neue Hardware wenn die nicht so schon veraltet ist!!"_ gefehlt hat.


----------



## Razor (21. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*



			
				Mothman am 19.11.2007 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Aber extra wegen der Spiele hab ich mir garantiert keinen neuen PC geholt. Es war einfach ein Zufall, dass die Games zu den Zeitpunkt rauskamen, als ich mir gerade einen neuen PC gekauft habe (ob man mir das jetzt glaubt, ode nicht^^). Dann kamen die beiden Spiele natürlich gerade richtig, um die Grenzen meines neuen Systems auszutesten.
> Also *nicht wegen CoD4 oder Crysis* , aber *ja*, ein neuer PC. [...]



/sign 
neuer pc quasi zwangsweise, der alte war abgeraucht (blitz) und der neue größtenteils von der versicherung bezahlt ^^

[x]keine angabe (da keine auswahlmöglichkeit "neuer pc, aber nicht wegen 2 spielen")


----------



## Herbboy (21. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

nicht WEGEN crysis oder CoD, aber wenn dann halt immer mehr games rauskommen, die meine graka nicht mehr so gut packt, dann wird es halt zeit. das war schon immer so bei mir: 4-5 demos, die nur noch auf low laufen => "junge, fang an zu sparen..."   hab bald geburtstag, hole mir dann oder nach weihnachten ne neue karte.

CPU und RAM hab ich vor nem jahr aufgestockt, das reicht noch (X2 4200+ und 2GB)


----------



## eXitus64 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*



			
				Kev92 am 19.11.2007 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich hab mir ne neue Grafikkarte geholt und nen neuen Ram-riegel.
> Nur leider hab ich nun kein Geld mehr fürs Spiel



  
also cod4 läuft auf meinem notebook mit hohen details flüssig. allerdings werd ich jetzt den ram von 1gb auf 2gb aufstocken....und crysis interessiert mich nicht^^


----------



## HardlineAMD (26. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

Nichts aufgerüstet.
Crysis läuft halt scheisse, daran ändern auch sonstige Änderungen nichts.
CoD4 läuft wie ein Traum in den höchsten Einstellungen.


Alos von mir --keine Angabe--.


----------



## Blackout (26. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

[x]Nein [x]Keine Angabe ^^

Ich hab zwar einen nigel nagel neuen Rechner, aber das hat nichts mit den aktuellen Grafikkrachern zu tun.
Im Februar war mein alter Rechenknecht abgeraucht und ohne Job fehlte mir schlicht das Geld für einen neuen.
In der Zwischenzeit hab ich einen Job gefunden und konnte somit anfangen Geld zu sparen und vor 3 1/2 Wochen war es dann endlich soweit und ich konnte meinen neuen selbstgebauten Rechner in Betrieb nehmen ^^

Das darauf Crysis und CoD gut bis sehr gut laufen ist nur ein zufälliger Nebeneffekt


----------



## GorrestFump (27. November 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

[x]Jain:
Ich hab mir schon etwas vorher endlich nen X2 4200 für mein 939er Board geholt (der bleibt auch noch ne Zeit drin) und hatte Testweise ne 2900pro und ne 8800GT drin, mit welcher ich dann Crysis auch durchgespielt habe. 
Da die Karten längst verkauft sind und ich den Multiplayer auf low und auch meine anderen Lieblingspiele mit meiner 7800GT noch super spielen kann, würde ich wohl sagen dass ich für den Single-Player "temporär aufgerüstet" habe und dabei die rare und damit äußerst profitable Zeiterscheinung "8800GT" genutzt hab. Danke NVIDIA!
Call of Duty 4 interessiert mich nicht, die Demo fand ich furchtbar banal und spielerisch genauso langweilig wie CoD 1 und 2. 
Ich würde nicht im Traum dafür aufrüsten.


----------



## CyclopGraz (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

Ich hab diesen Sommer zwar aufgerüstet, aber nicht wegen Crysis oder CoD4.

Es wurde einfach Zeit.

MFG Florian


----------



## M3ph1st0 (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*



			
				SYSTEM am 19.11.2007 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



ich vermiss eine antwortmöglichkeit in richtung "mein rechner war schon gut genug" oder "ich bin unabhängig von spielen auf neuestem stand der technik" oÄ. daher hab ich letztere (keine angabe) gevotet.

tatsächlich wars bei mir so, dass ich für crysis aufgerüstet hätte, aber das hätt ich sowieso und crysis wäre nur passend im gleichen zeitraum released worden. durch die 2- oder 3-maligen verschiebungen jedoch kam der neue pc ein gutes stück vor crysis.


----------



## Alf1507 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Haben Sie für Crysis oder Call of Duty 4 Ihren Rechner aufgerüstet?*

Zeit zum Aufrüsten wird's bei mir auch mal wieder!  Mich lächelt grad eine 8800 GT extrem an. Aber *ganz* sicher nicht wegen Crysis! CoD4 werde ich mir wohl auch erst dann kaufen wenn's mal billiger ist und bis dahin habe ich vielleicht auch schon einen schnelleren Prozessor.
Irgendwie hat es mich schon ein wenig erschreckt das immerhin 17.85% sich gleich einen neuen PC für zwei Spiele gekauft haben. Wenn Entwickler merken das immer mehr Leute bereit sind nur für bombastische Grafik zu zahlen... oh Mann, ich glaube dann sieht die Zukunft echt düster aus!  Leider scheint es aber immer mehr zur Gewohnheit zu werden das nur noch die Grafik wichtig ist. Klar, ich stehe auch auf geile Grafik, wenn mich mir dafür aber einen NASA-Rechner kaufen muss, dann geht mir das ganze doch zu weit! Ich rüsste lieber für die UnrealEngine 3 auf, denn damit erscheinen in Zukunft wohl die meisten Titel. Stranglehold, Bioschock und UT3 laufen sogar auf meinem aktuellen System prima! *DAS* nenne ich eine gute Grafik-Engine und nicht sowas wie Crytech mit der CryEngine 2 programmiert hat. Sry, aber wer behauptet das die Engine super ist, der ist echt ein totales Hype-Opfer!


----------

